# Makita Coffee Maker



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone of you guys have the chance to use this coffee maker yet? Is it any good?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Did a little looking around....

My thoughts....from a coffee addict...

The height between the base where the coffee cup sits and the bottom of the basket is 3.5". That is one small coffee cup. It brews 5 oz of coffee at a time.

The cleanup of the grounds basket for one cup of coffee would not make it worth it for me. If I was on an unoccupied site or had my trailer with me, I'd probably opt for a regular sized brewer for multiple cups.

I think in lieu of this for one measly cup, I'd opt for a good thermos to bring a couple of cups with me. The CT travel mug (32 oz) would work great.

Cool gadget but not really practical IMO.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

According to the woman that runs the tool department at my local building supply, she tried one out when they got some in the store, and it takes 2 full batteries to make that 5 oz cup of coffee.

Personally, I fill 2 contigo coffee mugs (14-22 oz each), and swap out for the full one after I empty the first one. 
If I needed a cordless coffee maker, I'd get one that runs on propane.


----------



## MetalStretcher (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd have it just as a gimmick/conversation starter. But yeah no way am I drinking 5oz coffee, nor cleaning up a basket after each one. It'd be 11:00AM before I was ready to start working.

Pretty cool looking though.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Makes no sense why it would take two batts to make one cup when one battery can drill hundreds of holes in concrete.


----------



## Robinsonfam1 (Feb 17, 2011)

jetdawg said:


> Makes no sense why it would take two batts to make one cup when one battery can drill hundreds of holes in concrete.


heating elements consume huge amounts of electricity. the lady also might have been using small or old nicad batteries.....dont have enough info there. im sure the manual for it could be googled up!


----------



## Pako (Apr 16, 2014)

I read somewhere that it could make 1 cup of coffee with a 5.0 batterie. maybe they were using 3.0 if it was taking them 2 batteries, or 4.0 even


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Doesn't everyone own a titanium hammer...err backpacking stove? Also works for heating soup etc, along with cooking most anything you want. 

Of course a single burner butane stove is about as easy as they come to use. Together these below are less than the Makita coffee maker.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I would guess that she was using 3ah batteries.
I just did the math, at 100% efficiency, one 3ah battery should have enough power to heat about half a gallon of water from 40 degree tap water to 195 degrees, which is apparently the minimum temp for making coffee. Makita's website claims you can get 300ml per 3ah battery, 400ml per 4ah battery, and 500ml per 5ah battery, so basically 100ml (3.4 fl oz) per ah. That said, they might have been starting with warmer water.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Is this a signature series? And by signature I mean "Rube Goldberg"?

All that is needed now is an attachment that plugs a small generator into your cordless drill to run the charger to charge the other battery...to complete the circle of lunacy....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Peter_C said:


> Doesn't everyone own a titanium hammer...err backpacking stove? Also works for heating soup etc, along with cooking most anything you want.
> 
> Of course a single burner butane stove is about as easy as they come to use. Together these below are less than the Makita coffee maker.


Those tabletop burners are great...and inexpensive. I bought one and a case of fuel for my sister who lives in Massachusetts in an all-electric apartment. She's used it a few times when the power has gone out.:thumbsup:


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been eyeing the CoffeeBoxx for a while, has a huge tank and takes k-cups.


http://www.oxx.com/


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a huge makita guy but that coffee maker is just dumb, plus I'd rather get a technivorm. Wait a sec, that's not cordless...what were we talking about again?


----------



## DC INC (Jan 1, 2012)

That oxx coffee box looks awesome, going on my wish list


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

Robie said:


> Those tabletop burners are great...and inexpensive. I bought one and a case of fuel for my sister who lives in Massachusetts in an all-electric apartment. She's used it a few times when the power has gone out.:thumbsup:


I personally stick with the jetboil system. Or a burner that screws onto Two pound propane tanks.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok guys. Here's how you handle on site coffee. Buy an electric kettle for $20, buy a french press for $20. There you go. $40 and you can make as much coffee as you want anywhere you have power. If you're working somewhere without power, you have a g-ddamn generator.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

jcs1984 said:


> I've been eyeing the CoffeeBoxx for a while, has a huge tank and takes k-cups.
> 
> 
> http://www.oxx.com/


Too pricey though


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I just buy dollar store 10 coffee pots.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Buy a coffee pot with a metal carafe so you don't worry about breaking it and be done with it.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I put a keurig in my trailer. Makes a good cup of coffee with no filters or grounds to deal with. 


builddaley.com


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Im an aero press user. Coffee runs take forever in some areas, and the coffee sucks [email protected]#. Im lucky to have a dunkin around almost everywhere, but it still takes 15-30 min round trip. That or wait for the coffee truck to come strolling around...


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

There have been days I hoped someone would just deliver me a coffee. Like when I'm busy and don't want to leave. Hear that Dunkin? Put it in your app.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Nick R said:


> There have been days I hoped someone would just deliver me a coffee. Like when I'm busy and don't want to leave. Hear that Dunkin? Put it in your app.


Put a coffee pot in your van...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

For a surprisingly tasty single cup here and there, Nescafe Taster's Choice singles (the freeze-dried stuff). I like the French roast. 6/pack runs about a $1 or so. Make them on the strong side (like 1/2 cup of water, then add milk to get to 2/3's, no more) Or buy a bigger jar and mix any way you want. Easy.

Note: the Starbucks Via is terrible due to some sort of chemical aftertaste. Avoid those.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I put a keurig in my trailer. Makes a good cup of coffee with no filters or grounds to deal with.
> 
> 
> builddaley.com


Thought about that. But we drink the most coffee through the winter. The keurig needs to stay above freezing. I'd like to make coffee but most machines always have some water in them.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Framer87 said:


> Thought about that. But we drink the most coffee through the winter. The keurig needs to stay above freezing. I'd like to make coffee but most machines always have some water in them.



That can be a bit of a trouble. I just leave a big halogen pointed at it and it thaws it quick. Also use the same lite to keeps my batteries warm so they will charge. 


builddaley.com


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> That can be a bit of a trouble. I just leave a big halogen pointed at it and it thaws it quick. Also use the same lite to keeps my batteries warm so they will charge.
> 
> 
> builddaley.com



I have this one so it doesn't have a tank to freeze just a bit of water in the lines. 










builddaley.com


----------



## FinishingEdge (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.oxx.com

Just when I think I've seen it all!!! Impressive...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

What the hell is wrong with a thermos?


----------



## Curt Boyer (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the coffee box by oxx and really like it so far. It rides in the back of my box truck and once plugged in it is ready to brew in under a minute. Not only does it do k- cups but also hot water for tea or whatever you need hot water for. I like that it has a tank so you can brew several cups at a time. The Keurig that we have at home doesn't make very hot coffee, the oxx make coffee lawsuit hot! It's nice to actually have a hot coffee instead of a Luke warm thermos coffee.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the makita coffee maker. I wouldn't recommend it. It was just one of those things I had to have


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jswills76 said:


> I have the makita coffee maker. I wouldn't recommend it. It was just one of those things I had to have


And it only made one cup with a 4.0


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Next will be a pizza roll conveyor oven.


----------



## Home-Pro (Jan 3, 2016)

My jetboil never leaves the truck. Coffee cup and coffee stores inside the main pot along with the burner and stand


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Home-Pro said:


> My jetboil never leaves the truck. Coffee cup and coffee stores inside the main pot along with the burner and stand


I use the same one for fishing. Good little stoves and compact


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

that lady could have started off with a partially depleted 5ah battery, then put in a second battery and called it 'two batteries'.

my starbucks cup keeps it hot way too long


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Its stories like this that make me happy I usually work in places with running water and electricity.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

SectorSecurity said:


> Its stories like this that make me happy I usually work in places with running water and electricity.


Lucky sob, don't get it in remods and framing a new place lol


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

pssshh.. toilets..


----------



## Home-Pro (Jan 3, 2016)

madmax718 said:


> pssshh.. toilets..


Trask bag, 5 gallon bucket and baby wipes...


----------

